# Does the movement of a BR03-92 time and date makes noise??



## BELLROSS (Oct 19, 2008)

just got my BR03-92 and the watch looks great and keeps time etc. but the movement makes a winding noise each time i shake the watch.
is that normal for the date and time version?
if not how can i check the authenticity?

Thanks,

M


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes you will hear the rotor swing around.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

yes every automatic does this. The insturment watches are so large It must be like yelling in a cave.. its amplified a little.


----------



## BELLROSS (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks, for the info.
but mine is really loud it even sounds like something is scratching in the case.
what would be the best way to check the authenticity myself?

thanks again


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

The hex screws on the back of the case should be 1.3mm. :-!



BELLROSS said:


> thanks, for the info.
> but mine is really loud it even sounds like something is scratching in the case.
> what would be the best way to check the authenticity myself?
> 
> thanks again


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

Aqua Spearo said:


> The hex screws on the back of the case should be 1.3mm. :-!


Not on a BR03 as there are no hex screws on the back of the case. They only exist on the BR01 - because you can remove the lugs.

I think its much harder to tell fake from authentic when you're talking about a BR03. I would take it to an AD just to make sure. Or you could post pictures here.


----------



## BELLROSS (Oct 19, 2008)

how fast can they tell if its a fake?
do they have to take the watch apart?

thanks,

M


----------



## DaLuca Straps (Oct 6, 2008)

Where did you get it from? And my Pahntom does make a loud scratching sound when its moved around bec of the automatic winder in there....its 100% authentic, bought from AD in Texas...

-Dan


----------



## blokejoneserd (May 20, 2006)

Superdan said:


> Where did you get it from? And my Pahntom does make a loud scratching sound when its moved around bec of the automatic winder in there....its 100% authentic, bought from AD in Texas...
> 
> -Dan


Purchased mine 2 months ago from an AD.....noticed the rotor noise on this watch to be more predominant than others I have. There are some of my watches I cannot get a sound out of at all. The 03-92 does have a more apparent noise.

Bloke


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

blokejoneserd said:


> Purchased mine 2 months ago from an AD.....noticed the rotor noise on this watch to be more predominant than others I have. There are some of my watches I cannot get a sound out of at all. The 03-92 does have a more apparent noise.
> 
> Bloke


Noise is really a non-issue. All automatic watches will make sounds because the rotors rotate at a very high rate of speed in the non-winding direction (this does not apply to all automatic movements). Please keep in mind that the BR03 is extremely thin for a large watch...I think some of the thicker 13-17mm watch cases soak up a lot more sound that the BR03.

It all comes down to where/who you got it from and can you really trust them? Did you get the box and papers? Did you get a stamped warranty card? In general, if you don't know enough about something to be able to tell a fake one from a real one, you shouldn't buy it. My opinion of course (coming from an obsessive compulsive).


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

yes when i had a BR03 it made a sound like the rotor was grinding against the case back.

did alot of searching on the net and found this to be common with other owners


----------



## BELLROSS (Oct 19, 2008)

got box and papers with it and they are a huge used high end watch retailer, but you never know.

thanks


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

really! geez, owned! never knew that.



mthwatch said:


> Not on a BR03 as there are no hex screws on the back of the case. They only exist on the BR01 - because you can remove the lugs.
> 
> I think its much harder to tell fake from authentic when you're talking about a BR03. I would take it to an AD just to make sure. Or you could post pictures here.


----------



## skyhook (Apr 14, 2006)

BELLROSS said:


> got box and papers with it and they are a huge used high end watch retailer, but you never know.
> 
> thanks


 you might want to check your watch with an AD, i know of a local 2nd hand shop which carried a fake and did not know until a customer got suspicious...


----------



## mincuss4 (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah i can confirm that when you shake the watch, it gives off quite a loud 'scratching' sound....so no worries i think it's pretty normal for this model :-!


----------



## SmashingHarlots (Mar 19, 2006)

One of the worst watches money can buy, plus very very poor after sales support.


----------



## mincuss4 (Nov 18, 2008)

hmm...yeah it seems to be a common complaint regarding the after sales service....but we'll see, if the need arises to interface with their customer service.....:roll:


----------

